# Showering with my snake?



## chewy_num (Oct 18, 2013)

My 9-10 month boy Neo, (childreni) is coming into his first at home shed!  Everything is going as I read, scales turning cloudy/dull and his eyes are going milky. He still ate on Tuesday though (very happy!)

I gave him a bath that day, something nice and warm to help kick start the shed. He's slowly getting duller and duller each day, so after a rather started out good and ended crap day I went for a calming shower and thought why not bring Neo in for a nice steam bath?

It was so bizarre! He was thirsty and anyone who has seen their python drink knows it's amazing, first time he drank up some droplets on the back of my hand I thought 'whelp that's it he thinks I'm food...' and prepared myself for a chomp and to get the alcohol wipes, guess I was wrong!

Kept him out of the direct line of water, in nice pools in my hands. He freaked out a little at first but chilled right down, so much he just sat there on my knee, tasting the air as snakes do. I kept an eye for heavy breathing and f he wanted a full retreat into dry-ish hands in the dark. But nope, sat there like bump on a log, loving it  He did try to almsot nuzzle my hand like he was trying to start the shed but only did this maybe three times *shrug*


What do you guys think? A possible spend more quality time and help a snake shed kinda thing?



Chewy


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 18, 2013)

Cons-chemicals you clean yourself and the shower with.
Pro-You enjoyed it.
Fact- your snake can shed by itself. It shouldn't need your assistance.
When snakes come up to a shed they feel vulnerable so I'm not surprised he freaked out "a little bit".


----------



## chewy_num (Oct 18, 2013)

Twas a chemical free shower, more to warm up. Paid very close attention to any signs of distress c:


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 18, 2013)

Pretty sure if you read a care sheet for snakes coming up to shed it will tell you to leave them be.
Why put it in a situation where it could potentially freak out your snake when it is not necessary?


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 18, 2013)

chewy_num said:


> Twas a chemical free shower, more to warm up. Paid very close attention to any signs of distress c:


Although the steam and water would be beneficial for your snake the stress far outweighs the benefits you will get and there are other ways to get humidity benefits that are less stressful. I have only had a few bad sheds and the majority of them seem to come just after I get them and I am putting it down to the stress of a move. I do not change anything when they come up to shed other than leave them alone. I make sure they have fresh water every second day and also always feed them wet prey.


----------



## FAY (Oct 18, 2013)

You realise that what is warm for you is HOT for them?


----------



## hnn17 (Oct 18, 2013)

what are these people doing ? sleeping with snake, then showering with snakes, next sharing a rat with your snake ? lol


----------



## sprocket (Oct 18, 2013)

hahahahahaha funny stuff. if that does happen i would like to see a pic


----------



## longqi (Oct 18, 2013)

Because a lot of our snakes get handled regularly by strangers I always give them a wash when we get home
Gets rid of all the people bugs antiperspirant sunscreen perfume and mozzie repellant etc

By far the easiest way is to jump in the shower with them
Set water temp at about 28c
No soap etc
retics bloods and burmese seem to enjoy it
chondros dont mind so long as their heads are not under the water stream
Most others appear ambivalent

While I put others away retics and burmese very seldom leave the shower area

I realise this is different to what the op is doing
But this works well for us


----------



## ash1997 (Oct 18, 2013)

umm if your in the shower i would be more worried about a bite *u no were* than on the hand


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 18, 2013)

Interesting idea. Don't see much harm in it. I shower with my birds and they love it


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 18, 2013)

I sit on the edge of the bath with my feet in the water sometimes whilst my snakes are in the bath. Mine love having a soak. I would have a shower with them though. I would imagine it could potentially be stressful for them.


----------



## mungus (Oct 18, 2013)

I would definately like to come back as a snake !!
having a bath / shower with my female owner.............


----------



## sd1981 (Oct 18, 2013)

Showering with my snake... pics or it never happened... Hehehehe (deviant laughter)


----------



## chewy_num (Oct 18, 2013)

Talk about a mixed bag of replies xD

> I rinsed thoroughly before getting Neo, so none of the days gross got on him. There where no chemicals, potions or lotions near him. Our shower head is one of those filtering ones too 
> I never put him in direct line of the water, I always sheltered him and if he got near the water it wasn't near the shower head but sitting down at the bottom so the cooler but still warm-ish and safe for his scaley skin
> I know of stress in animals and kept a very, very close eye on his breathing, eyes, if he was twitchy, striking and anything else. 
> Honestly the only thing was he was thirsty for the first couple of minutes, I made my hand into a hide and he ignored it, went to take him out and he went back into the wet, he does like water and I made sure to test that with the click clack bath.

This is all after a by himself bath with me watching in his old click clack and a good three weeks of constant daily handling from 15 minutes and now up to 2 hours in one sitting, so he is now used to my smell and doesnt even recoil when I boop his nose to get him to move back from a dangerous area, he's an absolute puppy to handle 

Yes bathing with a snake seem bizarre but nothing as odd as birds or swimming with a dog, even water loving cats 

(and I kept him far away from 'hazardous areas' xD)

I will be keeping any handling to lifting hides and replacing water while he sheds, then a good feed once he is done and to carry on for another two months


----------



## wildthings (Oct 18, 2013)

What they said above, no chemicals, cool water, gentle stream and when coming up to a shed, give him privacy etc. I ve been doing it for a few years now, Davinci absolutely loves it, shower or bath, particularly when it's really hot. We have an ionizer pool sanitizer (no chemicals) he loves to swim too, freaks everyone out when he does decide to slide off and go, coz he's quick as in the water. I have seen snakes in the wild drinking the rainwater off their backs


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 18, 2013)

A common sight in our spa,


----------



## chewy_num (Oct 18, 2013)

rub-a-dub dub! Theres a snake in my tub xD


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 18, 2013)

My BHP was in the spa tonight as long as water temps are fine and no chemicals
are involved, no problems, but handling and showering with it when he is coming up for a shed is not 
something I would do.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow a mixed bag of replies indeed! I vote against, just because I think it's a bit inappropriate. Call me old fashioned but nakedness with pets and stuff kinda weirds me out.


----------



## sd1981 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't shower with my lace monitors, too little room for error!!! Don't want them smashing my hopper!!!


----------



## chewy_num (Oct 19, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> I don't shower with my lace monitors, too little room for error!!! Don't want them smashing my hopper!!!



Shower is a lace monitor! now that would be an extreme sport!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone think giving my woma a bath would help with this shed? I left her to my brother to look after her and when I came back she was dehydrated and in shedding mode. It's been a week since and she still hasn't shed, when she use ally does within a couple of days.


----------



## wildthings (Oct 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Does anyone think giving my woma a bath would help with this shed? I left her to my brother to look after her and when I came back she was dehydrated and in shedding mode. It's been a week since and she still hasn't shed, when she use ally does within a couple of days.


 Leave her be for the moment and just observe, some pythons will go for three weeks after the they've gone milky/dull before finally removing it, as long as she's doing her normal thing, just give her a little more time


----------



## RedFox (Oct 19, 2013)

@Princessparrot. How long did you go away for? If it was only a week so so, I doubt there will be any problems. Womas have adapted to not having water around all the time. If she hasn't had any issues with shedding it the past, there shouldn't be any now.

As for the topic, each to their own. It's not something I would be interested in, but then none of mine are overly fond of water.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

2 weeks


----------



## dragondragon (Oct 19, 2013)

I shower with my snake all the time.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Wow a mixed bag of replies indeed! I vote against, just because I think it's a bit inappropriate. Call me old fashioned but nakedness with pets and stuff kinda weirds me out.



Why? They're naked.

lol I personally haven't showered with any of my critters, but haven't most people with pets at least gotten changed at some point with their pet in the room? I've got a parrot that lives in my bedroom, so it's kind of a given for me.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 19, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Why? They're naked.
> 
> lol I personally haven't showered with any of my critters, but haven't most people with pets at least gotten changed at some point with their pet in the room? I've got a parrot that lives in my bedroom, so it's kind of a given for me.



I don't think being naked in front of your pet is quite the same as interacting with it nude. 

Give me one good reason to be naked while interacting with a pet and I will reconsider and possibly even retract my previous comments.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I don't think being naked in front of your pet is quite the same as interacting with it nude.
> 
> Give me one good reason to be naked while interacting with a pet and I will reconsider and possibly even retract my previous comments.



I haven't got any "good" reasons to interact with them nude, which is why I never have. But at the same time I can't see any reason against it, I don't imagine an animal that doesn't even know what clothes are will be scarred for life from the interaction. Either which way, I wasn't expecting you to change your stance on the subject, I was just curious why you felt that way.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 19, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I haven't got any "good" reasons to interact with them nude, which is why I never have. But at the same time I can't see any reason against it, I don't imagine an animal that doesn't even know what clothes are will be scarred for life from the interaction. Either which way, I wasn't expecting you to change your stance on the subject, I was just curious why you felt that way.



That's fair enough  sorry, I was actually curious to hear a good reason for being naked with pets. I didn't mean to come across the way I did. 

I guess I'm a prude? Lol I don't know. I guess my beliefs stem from some sort of propriety I picked up from goodness knows where. It just strikes me as rather unhygienic and unnecessary.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Your just as naked as they are. Shows them the real you....


----------



## Skippii (Oct 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> That's fair enough  sorry, I was actually curious to hear a good reason for being naked with pets. I didn't mean to come across the way I did.
> 
> I guess I'm a prude? Lol I don't know. I guess my beliefs stem from some sort of propriety I picked up from goodness knows where. It just strikes me as rather unhygienic and unnecessary.



haha it's cool, I didn't like to assume you were coming off snappy or anything, it's hard to read people online sometimes. So I decided to respond in a neutral way, which looking back could also have come off as snappy. Darn it the world of text is a confusing place!

Hmm.. One little thing does come to mind, but it doesn't apply to reptiles. I know someone that used to breed Eclectus parrots, and being the incredibly social animals that they are, the best way she found to get them bathing was to bring them into her own morning shower. Eckie see, Eckie do, I suppose. Even owning a Quaker parrot, I can tell you that generally speaking lol parrots want what you've got (or want to do what you're doing). I usually serve Shiloh a little of whatever I'm eating, as long as it's safe for her, in her own little bowl. However, she tends to turn her nose up at what I give her and instead comes strutting over to steal the EXACT same food from my bowl. So if you're having a shower, and a bird sees you as part of it's flock, it's a good bet that it will want to join in. I guess you COULD shower fully clothed with the parrot, and then re-shower after they're done.. But that would be a waste of water and just a little on the inconvenient side lol

**Anyway.. this has gotten a little off topic. I personally would prefer to put one of my snakes in a tub/pool of water and watch them swim around, over taking them with me into the shower. I love how they move through the water, and especially Sierra (water python) seems to really enjoy it. But as has been said to death, if no chemicals are used and the snake is calm, taking it to the shower should be harmless enough. I do agree that they're best left alone while in shed though.

x


----------



## longqi (Oct 19, 2013)

We often get to watch retics swimming
For a big snake they are incredibly graceful and completely at home in water
Sunbeam snakes and kraits are like eels 
Vipers and most other arboreals swim well but just to cross water
Except for Boiga dendrophila
Rare to find them away from water
Nearly always coiled up over hanging a stream
Soon as they are threatened they dive straight in and vanish


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 19, 2013)

What the hell is happening to this hobby..?


----------



## Joemal (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't know what the problem is .This is what I had to put up with when the Olive was in the house .Try taking a shower with her wanting to get in there with you and yes she did used to sneak into the bed sometimes at night and sleep between me and the ex .


----------



## Lawra (Oct 20, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 298941
> View attachment 298942
> 
> 
> Don't know what the problem is .This is what I had to put up with when the Olive was in the house .Try taking a shower with her wanting to get in there with you and yes she did used to sneak into the bed sometimes at night and sleep between me and the ex .



My old housemate in Newcastle had a python that would curl up and around the shower rail and it was a pain whenever I wanted a shower and she wasn't home. It was a case of challenge huge cranky Monty or go without lol.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 20, 2013)

Just had my shinglebacks wandering around in the bathroom while I had a shower and the male just walked in! He just sat under the water for abit(the girl had just peed on his head) he seemed to enjoy it, then I put him back out while I finished up 

Might do the same with moccona next time cos I quite often just let her slither around the bathroom(with me in there of course)


----------



## mungus (Oct 21, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 298941
> View attachment 298942
> 
> 
> Don't know what the problem is .This is what I had to put up with when the Olive was in the house .Try taking a shower with her wanting to get in there with you and yes she did used to sneak into the bed sometimes at night and sleep between me and the ex .



Bet your Ex thought you had some awesome dreams at times :lol:


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 21, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Pretty sure if you read a care sheet for snakes coming up to shed it will tell you to leave them be.
> Why put it in a situation where it could potentially freak out your snake when it is not necessary?


It depends on the snake. Some are chilled out throughout all stages of shedding. Mine is as docile as anything in any situation. Anyway, each to their own, if it works for them then that's great.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 21, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> It depends on the snake. Some are chilled out throughout all stages of shedding. Mine is as docile as anything in any situation. Anyway, each to their own, if it works for them then that's great.


Have to agree. Moccona(woma) doesn't mind being handled pretty much any time, whether she's in shedding or has just eaten she doesn't mind a hold or pat(as long as you don't try while she's feeding)


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> It depends on the snake. Some are chilled out throughout all stages of shedding. Mine is as docile as anything in any situation. Anyway, each to their own, if it works for them then that's great.


It is one thing being chilled out but whilst a snake is going through the shedding process it's new skin is very fragile and can be damaged easily and that is why snakes will usually hide away until they have shed.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 21, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> It depends on the snake. Some are chilled out throughout all stages of shedding. Mine is as docile as anything in any situation. Anyway, each to their own, if it works for them then that's great.



It's simply bad husbandry to interfere unnecessarily with a shedding snake, period. The OP is simply a desperado who NEEDS to imagine that the snake is enjoying her company. I pity the poor animal and the life it has in front of it. Probably one of the most disrespectful attitudes to these animals I've seen so far, and a serious indication of how these beautiful creatures can be acquired with no background knowledge. The idiocy eaves me speechless.

Jamie


----------



## cement (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahaha Jamie! I have to agree too, this thread is out there!

I 'll explain to those shed cycle interfering keepers why some of us don't like handling snakes at this time in their cycle, as explained to me not that long ago by a more experienced friend.

As the new skin forms under the old the animal produces oils that separate the two skins so that the old one sloughs off nice and easily and hopefully in one peice. If you handle the snake at this time it is possible that with a little too much pressure you can squeeze the oils away from the area where the pressure is applied. This can leave the old skin stuck to the new, which creates problems and results in a bad shed, with the old skin tearing at those points and then needing to be removed by soaking.

Besides, the shed cycle is 10-14 days. One shower or bath in the middle of that cycle does nothing. Snakes are waterproof, so as soon as the bath is over and the snake is dry its back to where it started. The best thing to help with shedding is to supply fresh drinking water daily, and maybe move the water bowl or put in another one, closer to the heat source in dry weather .


----------



## wokka (Oct 21, 2013)

The trouble with many of these observations is how do you tell when a snake is happy, enjoying or likes something. You cant! Just because the sanke doesn't die or get sick, doesn't mean they like something. It sounds like selfish keepers putting their needs above those of the snake.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 21, 2013)

Needy people should have dogs and parrots, so that they can be mutually dependent, each of those critters can spend their lives in constant contact with their needy carer, and the feedback is mutually positive. Snakes can be relaxed around humans, but for the most part they are solitary, private creatures which need nothing more than basic food and shelter from their human carers - to force them to become a shower accessory is bizarre, to do it while the snake is in pre-slough is just plain ignorant. The thing is, most snakes will tolerste mistreatment for months before turning up their toes, and keepers like the OP think they're successful from time they see their snake eat its first meal - except the poo obsessives of course, but there's been enough written about them...

Is there a full moon or something...?

Jamie


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 21, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Needy people should have dogs and parrots, so that they can be mutually dependent, each of those critters can spend their lives in constant contact with their needy carer, and the feedback is mutually positive. Snakes can be relaxed around humans, but for the most part they are solitary, private creatures which need nothing more than basic food and shelter from their human carers - to force them to become a shower accessory is bizarre, to do it while the snake is in pre-slough is just plain ignorant. The thing is, most snakes will tolerste mistreatment for months before turning up their toes, and keepers like the OP think they're successful from time they see their snake eat its first meal - except the poo obsessives of course, but there's been enough written about them...
> 
> Is there a full moon or something...?
> 
> Jamie



I have parrots and they just love attention, cuddles and scratches. in regards to the shower stuff my quaker and cockatiel love it. the cockatiel just sits up on the shower head or on my finger(I want to get him one of those shower perches) while my quaker either sits on the bottom splashing around(in a good way) or sits on my finger as well just sitting under the shower.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 21, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Needy people should have dogs and parrots, so that they can be mutually dependent, each of those critters can spend their lives in constant contact with their needy carer, and the feedback is mutually positive. Snakes can be relaxed around humans, but for the most part they are solitary, private creatures which need nothing more than basic food and shelter from their human carers - to force them to become a shower accessory is bizarre, to do it while the snake is in pre-slough is just plain ignorant. The thing is, most snakes will tolerste mistreatment for months before turning up their toes, and keepers like the OP think they're successful from time they see their snake eat its first meal - except the poo obsessives of course, but there's been enough written about them...
> 
> Is there a full moon or something...?
> 
> Jamie



Someone with experience, telling it how it is... Listen up noobs!!!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 21, 2013)

My pythons are placid and I learnt the hard way not to handle at any point during the shed process. Guess what?! Last sheds were perfect. Go figure 


Pythoninfinite said:


> Is there a full moon or something...?
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie. There is actually  

I've been waiting for your comments on this thread too. You didn't disappoint


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 21, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I have parrots and they just love attention, cuddles and scratches. in regards to the shower stuff my quaker and cockatiel love it. the cockatiel just sits up on the shower head or on my finger(I want to get him one of those shower perches) while my quaker either sits on the bottom splashing around(in a good way) or sits on my finger as well just sitting under the shower.



Yep, we had Macaws for years and the youngsters that loved showering, but birds frequently bathe voluntarily anyway, and they are social (unlike snakes) so often enjoy the interaction underwater - on their own terms though, unlike snakes which have no choices and have to tolerate whatever indignities dimwitted owners dish up to them.

Jamie


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 21, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Yep, we had Macaws for years and the youngsters that loved showering, but birds frequently bathe voluntarily anyway, and they are social (unlike snakes) so often enjoy the interaction underwater - on their own terms though, unlike snakes which have no choices and have to tolerate whatever indignities dimwitted owners dish up to them.
> 
> Jamie


 I'd love a macaw

- - - Updated - - -


Gave moccona a bath last and she shed this morning


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Needy people should have dogs and parrots, so that they can be mutually dependent, each of those critters can spend their lives in constant contact with their needy carer, and the feedback is mutually positive. Snakes can be relaxed around humans, but for the most part they are solitary, private creatures which need nothing more than basic food and shelter from their human carers - to force them to become a shower accessory is bizarre, to do it while the snake is in pre-slough is just plain ignorant. The thing is, most snakes will tolerste mistreatment for months before turning up their toes, and keepers like the OP think they're successful from time they see their snake eat its first meal - except the poo obsessives of course, but there's been enough written about them...
> 
> Is there a full moon or something...?
> 
> Jamie


While I do agree mostly with what you've said, there is always an exception. I had a Bredli who hated solitary confinement, she was always comfortable around people and didn't seem to be bothered by crowds and noise either. I could never keep her in her cage, she was always wanting to be out and explore and was quite comfortable in our lounge with the TV going and people moving about all the time. She was more or less a lapdog.


----------



## phatty (Oct 25, 2013)

i wounder how snakes go in the rain most snakes i see in the rain look happy with them selves not stressed :shock:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 25, 2013)

I was hoping we wouldn't see this thread again. Phatty, snakes in the rain are in a very different space - it's their choice, and many of them take the opportunity to drink, often after months without water

Jamie


----------



## RedFox (Oct 25, 2013)

Not to mention there can be a bit of a temp difference between a warm shower and the rain.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 25, 2013)

My Girl is left in peace whilst shedding.
Shes never had a shower with me nor will she.
Twice I have had to soak the tip of her tail and she was not a happy camper.

Unfortunately, one of my cats loves water and has jumped in my bath several times.
I've tried running her her own bath but she won't jump in unless I'm in it too- weirdo .

if I had a water loving reptile, I'd give it a shower or bath but wouldn't get in with it.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 29, 2013)

chewy_num, 
Evidently you are aware that a certain moisture level is needed for a good shed. The “steam bath” referred to I interpret as a highly humid atmosphere. What you are evidently unaware of is that you should not handle a snake coming into shed, even if it is not stressed by that. There are two basic reasons....

Handling of a python that is in its shed cycle has the capacity to damage the newly laid down skin layers while they are still soft e.g. if the snake were to twist suddenly or slip from your grasp, and scarring could result;

The second was the reason given by Cement but his mate had a few of the details wrong. Once the new layers of skin are formed underneath, lymph (tissue fluid minus red blood cells) and not oil, containing a specific enzyme, diffuses into the area. The enzyme produces cleavage between the old and new skin, while the lymph acts as a lubricant. Handling can squeeze the enzyme bearing lymph away from a cleavage zone, impeding the separation of old skin from new and resulting in a stuck shed. 

The skin also becomes permeable as the water-proofing lipid layers underneath are reorganised in relation to the new epidermal layers being formed. If the loss of moisture is sufficient, cleavage in that are can be impeded. Hence the reason poor sheds can occur in excessively dry atmosphere. So keep the humidity between 50% and 60% during the shed cycle or add a humid hide or mist if necessary and make sure the snake is kept well hydrated – water changes and clean water bowl every second day, if not daily, as snakes will not drink water that has stood for longer than a day or so.

Human body temperature is 37.4[SUP]o[/SUP]C while the snake’s preferred body is 28[SUP]o[/SUP]C to 29[SUP]o[/SUP]C (as was alluded to). Putting a snake in a shower with 28[SUP]o[/SUP]C water running, but not directly on it, will provide a humid environment but is still considerably less effective than immersing in a bath of its own. Having a shower at that temperature and not being able to wash most of us would consider unpleasant. And a pleasant 40[SUP]o[/SUP]C, water or air temperature, is far too hot for the snake.

Daily two hour handling sessions is excessive by most standards. Many will only handle their snakes for a fraction of that time, three, maybe four times a week. If the snake is happy to coil up on a lap or the like for 2 hours at a time, then so be it. However, if it wants to go off and investigate other places, let it do so, or just curtail your handling sessions to say 15 minutes max. 

Blue


----------



## chewy_num (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright seems this has gotten out of hand....


Firsty Neo's shed was absolutely perfect, no bits left over, his eye caps came off perfectly and he ate even more heartily afterwards then ever! I have his shed nicely on a desk shelf and made sure while he was in his shed to leave him alone, after his body went clear again I did not handle or even look at him till I saw the shed hanging on a branch. Even better I stayed at a friends place the night the actually shed so he was alone and without any disturbances and left him alone till the shed was dry and him away and hiding. 

I did not just go out and buy a snake thinking it was a dog or cat... I have been researching this for years and did 6 months of more intense research before purchasing him, viewing/handling other snake owners snakes, questions and more questions before even getting my license, even now I am still asking questions and learning every day.

I DID NOT bathe with him while he was shedding, I am not an idiot.... He was a good 5 days before shedding and had gone milky only in the last couple of days.

I did not just grab my snake and throw him into a shower, I had two weeks before bathed him in his own bath to test if he liked water, I would never put any animal into a foreign situation without a safe testing situation first. Again I am no fool. when I brought him in it was a long and carefully watched 10 minute step by step situation.

We walk around naked in front of all our pets all the time, many have pets in their rooms. Why is a snake so different? I know of 'scents' and such and how they affect animals, I kept him either in my hands or on my knee, far away from any danger areas.. I'm not prudish about nudity, why should I cover up the body I have? 

There is no 'one way, be all and end all' way to care for snakes, if there was only one way why are there so many books/ so much information from so many different people? This thread has given me some new information to take away about snake care but honestly... I care and love my pets more then my own life, do you think I would do anything to put them in harms way? Yes this experience has not been met with the best of responses but I was expecting this, everyone is entitled to an opinion, after all this is a discussion forum is it not?

In closing, I have said/done something controversial and this has sparked a lot of others concerns and opinions, Neo is safe, happy and as care free as ever. 

If you have genuine concerns on my snakes health I am more then happy to send you a pic of him nosing the camera lens in his never ending curiosity


----------



## Snowman (Oct 30, 2013)

Nothing has gotten out of hand. Some of the older more experienced pointed out that showering with a pet snake is a stupid thing to do. That's all there is too it.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 30, 2013)

Couldn't care less if you are naked or dressed up as Santa to be honest. But around the 5 day mark prior to shedding is probably about the time the underlying skin is most vulnerable - it is not fully developed, but the old skin has begun to separate from the delicate (at that stage) developing skin beneath. 

Just to be clear about the message I was trying to impart here - there is no benefit to your snake whatsoever in taking it into the shower with you. It's much more about you than your snake.

Jamie


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 30, 2013)

As the others have said, it isn't beneficial for the snake at all, and the fact that it was shedding makes it worse on the snake even if it did have a bad shed, taking him in there was purely for your benefit whether you realise it or not. 

And saying you're not an idiot and wouldn't take him in while shedding, well just as Jamie said, it would have been about the same as taking him in 5 days before as it would be when he was trying to get out of his skin. 

At the end of the day the snake is fine, and now you and many others will know for the future.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 30, 2013)

After the shower I get them to give me a massage. 
Snakes give massage a whole new twist | canberratimes.com.au


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 30, 2013)

Snowman said:


> After the shower I get them to give me a massage.
> Snakes give massage a whole new twist | canberratimes.com.au


My sisters friends think having my snake around their shoulders feels like a massage...


----------



## longqi (Oct 31, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> My sisters friends think having my snake around their shoulders feels like a massage...



University hospital in Japan uses snakes wrapped around spinal injured limbs to slow muscular degeneration
For some reason it works better than physical manipulation


----------

